# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret ne Itali.

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Si thoni per temen e re?!


Ciao a tutti!

----------


## Bamba



----------


## [Perla]

> 


Gur gur behet kalaja?  :pa dhembe: 

Ju flet radio meteo, koha e vrenjtur ,si surratet tona diten e hene lol  me shi e ere , parashikohen stuhira dhe strengata. Keshillohen çizme llastiku dhe çadra anti bresher  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

Pershendetje per te gjithe, jave te mbare.




> Gur gur behet kalaja? 
> 
> Ju flet radio meteo, koha e vrenjtur ,si surratet tona diten e hene lol  me shi e ere , parashikohen stuhira dhe strengata. Keshillohen çizme llastiku dhe çadra anti bresher


[Perla] Ketej nga ne dielli e nxjerr ndonjehere koken te dritarja e na pershendet... eshte fresket edhe pse ndonje tek tuk ka dal per plazh  :Lulja3:

----------


## [Perla]

Juve ju mban koha me hater :@ Ketu eshte pus uff fillim jave ufffffffffffff 

Si je ti sot? Ai u zgjua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Juve ju mban koha me hater :@ Ketu eshte pus uff fillim jave ufffffffffffff 
> 
> Si je ti sot? Ai u zgjua


Jo  moj ketej mban koha me hater gjermanet qe ikin ne plazh me çorape treçerekshe hahaha.
Une mire, jam zgjuar heret se kisha njerez dje per darke dhe nje mal me ene pa lare, u bera nuse e mire dhe i mbarova qe ne pike te mengjesit  :perqeshje: 
Ai i madhi u zgjua... ai i vogli akoma gjumash po me shpall lufte, s'ka kujt t'i ngjaje hahaha

Jave te mbare zemer... rendesi ka te jete koha pus jashte e diell brenda. Te puccccc fort.

----------


## [Perla]

Ah zemrat e mia sa me ka marre malli per ju  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   Dielli na ka lene shendetin si brenda e jashte kjo eshte e keqia. Po arratisem tani me shpejtesine e eres, po humba bus-busin ngela ne shtepi  :perqeshje:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Ah zemrat e mia sa me ka marre malli per ju   Dielli na ka lene shendetin si brenda e jashte kjo eshte e keqia. Po arratisem tani me shpejtesine e eres, po humba bus-busin ngela ne shtepi


Mbaro provimet dhe hajde beje plazhin ketej, keshtu heq mallin me ne e shplodhesh.

Kalofsh bukur zemer :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Bamba

> Gur gur behet kalaja? 
> 
> Ju flet radio meteo, koha e vrenjtur ,si surratet tona diten e hene lol  me shi e ere , parashikohen stuhira dhe strengata. Keshillohen çizme llastiku dhe çadra anti bresher


Zura radhen...po rrezik ske mbajt nai here radhe per vajguri ti!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Robbery

Se mos lesh teme pa mar pjese ti plako...

----------


## Bamba

Po mi plake po!  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Ato guret ashtu, mua me kujtojne kur luanim me pafka  :buzeqeshje:  Si u ngryset njeres

----------


## Robbery

> Po mi plake po!


 :llafazan: ...... :perqeshje: ...CIAO!

----------


## fashion_girl

pure le trombe d'aria ci mancavano tra scosse di terremoto e nubifragi...

----------


## Deni_Boy

Ciao a tutti!

----------


## Robbery

Ciao Deno...mire je?

----------


## Billy Joe

denua esht intoccabile, dmth mafioz lol :perqeshje:

----------


## Robbery

Me mire kshu..paskemi nje te forte ne grup.. :perqeshje:

----------


## toni007

ciaooooo  a tutti , viva la terronia  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

uau ca vape sot... lum kush banon afer detit  :buzeqeshje: 

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------

